# 03 Cobra wheels on mkiv?



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

ok im thinkin about getting rid of my current set up and wanted to run some 03 mustang cobra wheels....

heres the problem... i have no clue if this will work with offsets and widths. 
the cobra wheels are 17x9 and 17x10.5 with et's of 26 and 27 

http://www.chicagoconnection.us/ind...ucts_id=5811&zenid=4u37shpgs0fmhg3ib7jgpslqa6

with 15 and 20mm adaptors OR 20's all around 

maybe? i just think it would look awesome on my mkiv gti

maybe run the 17x9's all round?


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

the offsets of those wheels are exactly adapter friendly from my own judgement

then again im no pro at wheel'ing out cars too well....


----------



## vw4evan (Jun 14, 2009)

[troll] kill yourself. [/troll]:laugh:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

?? wtf^ lol anyway anyone else have imput?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

im thinkin about pickin some up for 200 thats why lol. mint too , just dont want to waste the money


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

awpitg said:


> ok im thinkin about getting rid of my current set up and wanted to run some 03 mustang cobra wheels....
> 
> heres the problem... i have no clue if this will work with offsets and widths.
> the cobra wheels are 17x9 and 17x10.5 with et's of 26 and 27
> ...


This is close to how they would sit, WITHOUT adapters;



Susannah said:


> 17X9 et 20
> 17X10 et 25
> 
> 
> ...


Now with adapters they'd poke out close the .75inches in the front and 1.25inches in the rear.
Your fitment with adapters would be: 
17x9 final offset of et11 (with 15mm adapters) and
17x10.5 final offset of et 7 (with 20mm adapters out back)

If you do it, be prepared to poke hard! Camber and widened fenders ftw

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3938426

This thread should give you a good idea of fitment.


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks man!


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

curious on how these are gonna look, post up some pics when your done


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Won't work without looking weird. You'd need a final et of around et 22 in the rear to look decent...and that's quite a bit of poke.


----------

